# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Pyetje Serioze ...!!??Pergjigje Qesharake...!!!

## new-man

*

1. çka eshte shkolla 
('- Vend ku femijet marrin trauma nga mesimdhensit .')

2. Si te ruhen femijet qe te mos prishen
('- Mbani ne frigorifer .')

3. Sa njerez te medhenje kane linde ne Kosove
('- Asnje, te gjithe kane lind te vegjel .')

4. Çka behet ai qe martohet me Princeshen
('- Burri i saj .')

5. Cila fjale shqiptohet Gabimishte
('- fjala, Gabimishte .')

6. çka i ka thene ujku policit kur e pa ne qytet
('- Ah, qysh nuk te hajsha kur i rujshe delet .')

7. Cili numer i telefonit nuk eshte i zene kurre
('- Ai i gabuari .')

8. Perse grate i kane kembet
('- Qe te mund te shkojne nga kuzhina ne dhome te fjetjes .')

9. Cila pjese e vetures eshte me e rrezikshmja
('- Gruaja... .')

10. çka ndodhe kur dashurohen veturat
('- Aksidenti .')

11. çka i thote sheqeri çajit
('- Do te shkrihem per ty .')

12. çka i thote muri murit
('- Takohemi ne kend... .')

13. Pse papa pi viager
('- Per me mujt me çu doren .')

14. Per çka sherben truri
('- Per t-i mbjell floket .')

15. çka sherben hunda
('- Si aparat per matjen e temperatures .')

16. çka sherben kerthiza
('- Per ta kruar gishtin kur i ke veshet e mbyllur .')

17. çka sherben vathi
('- Si unaze gjimnastike per miza .')

18. ç'sherbejne urat
('- Qe te fshihen peshqit nga shiu .')

19. çka eshte qielli
('- Bartes aeroplanesh .')

20. çka behet zezaku kur pi uje mineral
('- Cocacol .')

21. Si del zezaku prej ujit
('- I lagte .')

22. Qysh i thone vajzes e cila ka vendosur te mos fle me askend para marteses
('- çka po ta ndien qysh i thojne .')

23. Kush mund ta dije sakte diten dhe oren kur do te vdes
('- Ai qe e denon gjyqtari .')

24. Si munde te arrijne dhjete veta pa u lagur nen nje obrelle
('- Le ta hapin kur nuk bie shi .')

25. Pse xhirafa e ka qafen e gjate
('- Nuk mund ta duroj eren e kembeve .')

26. Pse shkon bubrreci ne spital
('- Me dhane gjak .')

27. Si aborton pula
('- E ben vene ne beton .')

28. Pse burrat i marrin grate ne pushime
('- Qe tu duken pushimet me te gjata .')

29. Pse Shqiptaret nuk dine me maru akull
('- Sepse nuk kan recept .')

30. Pse Shqiptaret jane populli i varfer
('- Pse kenaqesia e tyre eshte me nejte .')

31. çka eshte vullkani
('- Bjeshka qe gogeson .')

32. çka pergjan ne gjysme portokalli
('- Gjysma tjeter e tij .')

33. Pse njerzit mbajne inate
('- Prej inatit .')

34. Si me lane duhanin
('- Ulu prane fuçise me eksploziv .')

35. Cila shkolle do te ishte ideale per nxenes
('- E mbyllura .')

36. Si te ruhet ushqimi kur nuk keni frigorifere
('- Hajeni .')

37. Pse perlahen kater Police ne veture
('- Shtyhen kush mu ule te dritaret .')

38. Pse dy Police perlahen duke ece rruges
('- Shtyhen se cili me ece ne mese .')

39. Pse Polici i porosite nga tri kafe
('- Sepse e pi kafen e mesme .')

40. çka servohet e nuk hahet
('- Topi i tenisit.')
*

----------


## lisian

LoooooooL shum te bukura sidomos e 26-ta  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Daniel Maker

41)per ty new man  :perqeshje: 

pse ke hap ket tem?
moment i veshtir i jetes time,duhet tme kuptoni

----------


## elona.el

hahaha...shume te bukura,te lumte.......

----------


## Roi

Hahahah hahahah Interesante hahahahah...

----------


## ARKIA

*9. Cila pjese e vetures eshte me e rrezikshmja
('- Gruaja... .')
*

Kjo eshte serioze, jo per te qeshur , eshte e vertete dmth.
Bukur .
Gezuar!

----------


## Alienated

Te bukura

Ambrose Bierce eshte autori i librit Devil's Dictionary, dhe aty gjeni me qindra definicione me kunja per gjera te ndryshme.

Devil's Dictionary Online

----------


## Vinjol

eshte 1 soj sikur te thuash  

cfare  peson 1 grua  Shtatzane 

Do  te lindi

----------


## Dorontina

tmerr nuk asht kur te kafshin ujku po delja.......... :perqeshje: 

thash diqka per te mos then asgje.......

----------


## Vinjol

tmerr nuk asht kur te kafshin ujku po delja


te ishe aq e zgjuar  ti  e kuptoje  kete  shprehje  
po te pakten  mos  na  ofendo ne kosovaret 
pasi je dhe vete  mos  e trego  hapur qe se kupton cdo te thoje

----------


## Apollyon

> 13. Pse papa pi viager
> ('- Per me mujt me çu doren .')


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------

